# 2004 Nissan Altima S 2.5L Auto Key programming immobilizer



## nj897 (Dec 4, 2020)

Hello all

Does anyone know the best way to program a key on a 2004 Nissan Altima S? (besides paying someone to do it) I just got the CK-100+ and I have not been able to program a key. I also have the Foxwell NT530 with Nissan software. Both can do the first step. But the second step where you insert each key and turn on/off does not work.

Thanks for any help


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Provided you're successfully getting the system into key-acceptance mode, there could be a problem with either the key or IMMU causing your key to not register. Check for "chain" codes. Also, if you've been trying to crank the car with a bad key or IMMU, there's a possibility your ECM has committed _hara kiri_. You get 7 tries. If you have a "lockout" code that won't erase temporarily, your ECM has killed itself and will need to be replaced. Provided the ECM is okay, try a brand new key first (it's cheapest) and then a new IMMU if you can't get keys to register.


----------



## nj897 (Dec 4, 2020)

Hey thank you very much! The problem was that the "non OEM keys" would not program with either my CK-100+ or my Foxwell NT530 w/Nissan Software. Even though the original key, which was not OEM, worked before I reset the NATS system with my scanner (and then would not reprogram). I guess non-OEM keys are finicky. Maybe a $1k-3K professional scanner could get them to program.

After I got 2X 2004 Nissan S OEM immobilizer keys:

Part No.: H0564-3Z010
KEY - BLANK, MASTER
NissanPartsDeal.com $29 each

my Foxwell NT530 worked fine to program them both using the instructions. I also programmed one non-OEM remote door lock fob as well, but I did not need a scanner for that.









2004 Nissan Altima Keyless Entry Remote Fob Programming Instructions


Looking for programming instructions for your 2004 Nissan Altima keyless entry remote? Click here for FREE programming instructions from NorthCoast Keyless!




northcoastkeyless.com





Discount Keyless Replacement Key Fob Car Remote and Uncut Transponder Key Compatible with KBRASTU15, CWTWB1U758, ID 46, $12


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01BLVIBZ2/



Also the PIN code for programming these keys was a fixed code 5523 in case anyone needs that. Other models have a non-fixed pin code to program keys and you need to figure out how to get those PINs from the dealer, etc. Not sure. I guess I wasted money on the CK-100+ key programmer $130... since the problem was not my Foxwell NT530 scanner, but oh well. Too bad. I bet the CK-100+ would work for this vehicle as well, but I did try it with OEM keys.

BTW I did get the P1610 lockout code (as well as P1615), but I erased that code with my Foxwell NT530 scanner before programming the OEM keys. Thanks again, Take care


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Glad to hear you got it straightened out! On later models with individual PIN codes, a pre-PIN has to be uploaded from the BCM and then converted into a response PIN through a Nissan algorithm. It doesn't require a dealer, most locksmiths can also do it. The P1610 lockout is only dangerous if it won't erase, that generally means the ECM has killed itself. Why Hitachi and Nissan structured the ECM's that way, I have no idea!


----------



## nj897 (Dec 4, 2020)

Well for the record my scanner has the ability to scan the BCM for the PIN code. Not sure about the algorithm though. But of course that function did not work on this model. Thanks.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Yah, converting the pre-PIN into a usable pin requires access to the algorithm. We dealers do it by accessing the Nissan NATS database, but locksmiths may have alternatives. Without it, the pre-PIN does you no good.


----------

